# RCP, Klassen und Packages



## SegFault (15. Dez 2009)

Jo, bin sehr neu im sachen RCP (kurzum ist das mein erstes RCP Projekt). Ich Habe einen RMI Server welcher mir meine Objekte per Remote liefert. Da ich all die Remote Interfaces benötige, dachte ich mir kurzerhand das ich mir ein seperates Projekte anlege in dem ich all die Interfaces und TO-Klassen definiere. Nun das Problem. RCP kann sowas ja nicht einfach einbinden oder sehe ich das falsch? 
Muss ich wirklich das ganze als Plugin erstellen und in mein RCP Projekt importieren? Wenn ich die Remote Sachen ändere muss ich also jedes mal das Plugin neu packen, oder gibts dafür einfachere Wege diese Klassen in meinen RCP Projekt zu nutzten (Ausser die .java files in den rcp Ordner zu kopieren)?


----------



## Gonzo17 (15. Dez 2009)

Du kannst in ein Plug-In Project sowohl eigene Plug-Ins wie auch "fertige" Plug-Ins einbinden. Wenn du also ein eigenes Plug-In entwickelst und das in deine RCP Application einbinden willst, dann musst nichts weiter tun, als das in der Product Configuration einzutragen. Synchronisieren tut er sich sowieso allerspätestens beim nächsten Start der RCP Application.


----------



## SegFault (15. Dez 2009)

Oki das mit den Plugin hab ich nun unter kontrolle. Jetzt die Frage. Ich möchte log4j fürs Logging verwenden. wenn ich das Log4j Plugin als abhängigkeit eintrage gibts enorm viele weitere abhängigkeiten. Das ist ziemlich unschön. Kann ich irgendwie log4j einbinden ohne so ein haufen weitere abhängigkeiten zu haben?


----------



## Wildcard (15. Dez 2009)

Log4J ist nicht trivial denn was du unbedingt vermeiden solltest ist ein zweites Log File. Wenn du unbedingt Log4J brauchst (warum? Eclipse bringt doch mit ILog alles mit), dann solltest du es so Konfigurieren das wieder in ILog gelogged wird (was die Sache IMO ziemlich sinnlos macht).


----------



## SegFault (16. Dez 2009)

Ah ich wusste nicht das es da schon was von Eclipse selbst gibt, da werde ich wohl ILog nehmen. danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## Wildcard (16. Dez 2009)

Normalerweise zugänglich über Plugin().getDefault().getLog().


----------

